# what type of knot to tie for a shock leader?



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Just wondering what type of knot is best to use for a shock leader. I generally fish wish 25lb mono. Thanks


----------



## blaisin (Jun 3, 2013)

ive researched and what ive come up with is the slim beauty knot is best Albright knot hasn't worked for me in the past


----------



## m30power (Sep 8, 2010)

My go to is the uni to uni


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

spiderhitch to a no name

Do a search, there are about a million threads on different knots :beer:


----------



## Finao (Oct 15, 2012)

ive always used the albright its easy and quick but no doubt the uni to uni is a stronger knot


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

blaisin said:


> ive researched and what ive come up with is the slim beauty knot is best Albright knot hasn't worked for me in the past


Try tying the Albright with double line from a spiderhitch or bimini. Its a very strong connection, never had one break.

Spiderhitch to Noname is faster and easier to tye, that's usually what I use.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

I prefer bimini to no name very strong......geo


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I use the albright it may not be the strongest but its hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I have NEVER had an Albright not come lose or break. And I pulled on some mighty big fish.


----------



## GamaGoju87 (Jul 24, 2013)

I've heard uni to uni


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the help y'all. I did some research and think I'm going with the uni to uni.


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

uni to uni is OK for a light flouro leaders. Not for shock leader, to bulky for a shock leader. you will typically have several wraps on your spool and the knot needs to be streamlined to fly through the guides. Bimini and Albright or some of the others. Tying a uni knot with 50lb shock leader is asking for problems.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

I love the slim beauty for my shock leader knots


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Uni to Uni ----- I used 12lb main line and 30 lb shock leader when throwing three or four ozs. - The double Uni worked very well for me, I've never used Fluoro for a shock leader ----- River


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Red Phillips


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

+ 1 for Red Phillips


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

m30power said:


> My go to is the uni to uni


Yup.That's what I use.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

chriscustom said:


> I have NEVER had an Albright not come lose or break. And I pulled on some mighty big fish.


Yeah me too, I have never had an albright NOT come loose or break ..... I know u meant knot. lol


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I must suck at tieing them. I break them all the time and lost too many fish on an albright. I tie a Bimmini to a slim beauty. If in a hurry after a crack off, or just need to retie my shock due to a nick in the line it will be uni to uni. 100% confidence in the first and 90% confidence in the second


----------



## 6ftAsian (Mar 31, 2012)

I looked up and used the double uni knot... Hasn't come loose or broke yet and it was my first time....


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

6ftAsian said:


> I looked up and used the double uni knot... Hasn't come loose or broke yet and it was my first time....


Love the handle. Hard to believe but funny enough.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

The very moment you realize the the importance of starting with a dbl line (bimini or spider) will be the moment you can share of the loss of the big one....


----------



## FishTaco (Jul 19, 2010)

I use an uni2uni knot. I have been using 20# mono main line to 65# braid (close in diameter, keeps knots small) as a casting leader. IMO as long as you are smooth and fishing sand, the braid lead works well. This is what I usually use when Im soaking a FF rig tipped with 50-60# mono (~18 inches).


----------

